# Proving $ are transferable to Portugal



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm collecting my documents to send to the embassy in a couple of weeks. As those of you from the U.S. know, I need to send proof that my income or savings are transferable to Portugal at that time.
I have a couple of annuities/401 K's and will be receiving Social Security and pensions. Is it necessary to have something from all these sources stating they are transferable? Or can I assume the embassy knows Social Security payments can be deposited in a Portuguese bank?
I guess what I'm asking is - how did you prove your $ could be transferred to Portugal?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Kathryn, we just submitted the bank statements, and copies of the pension statements, the NJ embassy said they understood they would be transferable . Good Luck!


----------

